# 750-841 / 653 mit Elsner Wetterstation P03/3 PROBLEME



## SPL_Maniac (3 August 2015)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Elsner Wetterstation an der 841 zum laufen kriege? Ich habe die ElsnerModbusWeatherStation.lib drin und die verlangt aber einen Com Port. Wie muss der definiert werden und wo? Bitte schreibt es für absolute Neulinge, denn ich bin kein SPS Profi. Ich versuche nur mir so ziemlich alles selbst anzueignen. Bis jetzt hat das funktioniert, bis auf die Wetterstation.


----------



## gravieren (3 August 2015)

Hallo

Gehe mal auf www.wago.de

Dann:
Service Download-Suche

Gib als Suchbegriff    Elsner     ein und Suche starten.

Dann sollte Anwenderhinweis Modbus P03 angezeigz werden.


Fertig


----------



## SPL_Maniac (3 August 2015)

Leider wird mir da im Punkt 5 gesagt ich soll die Klemme mit WAGO I/O Check 3 konfigurieren. Ich habe keine solche Software (habe nur das kompl. Starterset)


----------



## gravieren (3 August 2015)

Fordere den link für  eCockpit  vom Wago-Service an.

In dem link (download) ist auch IO-Check.


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (4 August 2015)

Hallo,

wie bereits angesprochen, benötigst du für die Parametrierung der seriellen Klemme 750-653 003-000, das kostenpflichtige Tool „I/O-Check“.
Dieses Tool ist bereits als eine vereinfachte Version, in unserem lizenzierten Programmier-Tool „CodeSys V2.3“ enthalten. Öffnen kannst du die „I/O-Check“ über die Seite „Konfiguration“, welche unter der „Steuerungskonfiguration“ in der CodeSys V2.3 zu finden ist.
Wie du die Seite „Konfiguration“ findest, wird auf der Seite 147 in unserem Handbuch, des 750-880 Kontrollers näher beschrieben.
Folgender Link für das Handbuch 750-880 (erster Treffer auf der Seite):

http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...dium=forum&utm_content=sps-forum&utm_term=MAN

Solltest du noch nähere Fragen dazu haben, bitte ich dich den Wago Support direkt zu kontaktieren.


----------



## SPL_Maniac (9 August 2015)

Tut mir leid das ich euch nochmals belästigen muss, aber nach mehreren Tagen versuchen bin ich immer noch am Verzweifeln. Ich erhalte nur die Fehlermeldung MB_TimeOut. Ich habe mit ComPort 2 gearbeitet (ComPort 1 ist intern wurde aber trotzdem getestet). Die Klemme 653 ist an Stelle 17 in der Reihe aber laut Anweisung wird Com 1 für intern Com 2 für die 1. Serielle Klemme,... verwendet.

Hier ein kleiner Auszug

PROGRAM Temperatur
VAR
    Wetterstation: FbModbusWeatherStation;
    Wetterstation_Error: enumMB_ERROR;
    bCom_Port: BYTE := 2;
    siTimeZone: SINT := 1;
    Sommer_Winter: BOOL := TRUE;
    UTC_Time: DT;
END_VAR


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (10 August 2015)

Hallo,

da du bereits alle Schritte des „Anwendungshinweis Wetterstation Elsner P03 Modbus“ durchgeführt hast, scheint es doch noch zusätzliche Punkte zu geben, welche abgestimmt werden müssen.
Ich bitte dich daher, direkt den Wago Support mit deiner Aufgabenstellung zu kontaktieren.


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (30 August 2015)

Hallo SPL_Manic

hast Du die Wetterstation jetzt in den Griff bekommen?
Ich stehe vor dem selben Problem und habe mich schon mehrfach Schritt für Schritt durch die Anwendungsweise gearbeitet.

Alles läuft nach Plan, aber ich bekomme keine Werte!

Bei der P02 musste ich einen eigenen Task anlegen, ist das hier vielleicht genauso?

Wäre schön, wenn Du einmal schreiben könntest, woran es bei Dir gelegen hat.

Schicken Sonntag...
Der Schwenn


----------



## SPL_Maniac (30 August 2015)

Bei mir lag das Problem an der Schnittstellenwahl. Die Elsner gibt es als Wago, Modbus,... Wenn du die Wago Version nutzt musst du eine andere Anleitung und andere Bausteine verwenden.


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (30 August 2015)

Dann werd' ich morgen doch auch mal mit dem Support sprechen müssen, denn ich habe die P03 Modbus in der Basic Ausführung.
Bei der P02 brauchte ich auch den FB_MeteorologicalStation, jetzt habe ich mich komplett an die Anleitung gehalten.

Morgen wissen wir dann vielleicht mehr!


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (3 September 2015)

Bei mir lag es am falschen Baustein. 
Ich war davon ausgegangen, das es die RS485 ModBus Version ist, aber von ModBus war auf dem Lieferschein und in den Unterlagen nichts zu finden. 
Den anderen (alten) Baustein rein und tada.... Alle Daten wie gewünscht in der Wago.


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (3 September 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

Nachdem "erdbeerschaeler" sich telefonisch mit einem unserer Support Mitarbeiter ausgetauscht hat, konnte sichergestellt werden, dass er die Elsner
Wetterstation „P03/3-RS 485-Wago“ im Einsatz hat.

Diese Version ist bereits durch die Elsner Wettwetterstation „P03/3-Modbus-GPS“ abgelöst worden,
welche mit dem Anwendungshinweis „Wetterstation Elsner P03 Modbus“ http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...dium=forum&utm_content=sps-forum&utm_term=APN
und der aktuellen Bibliothek „ElsnerModbusWeatherStation_01.lib“, in Betrieb genommen werden kann.

Diese ist in dem Ordner „00_Libraries_BA.zip“ http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...ibliotheken#appnotedetails1406432852674328993
zu finden.

Die Elsner Wetterstation „P03/3-RS 485-Wago“ kann dennoch mit der Vorgängerbibliothek „MetrologicalStation.lib“ in Betrieb genommen werden.
Zu finden ist diese Bibliothek in dem Ordner „zz_Previous_Version.zip“
http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...ibliotheken#appnotedetails1406432852674328993.

WICHTIG: Zu beachten ist an dieser Stelle, dass diese Bibliothek von Wago nicht weiter gepflegt wird.


Solltet Ihr dennoch Fragen zur Inbetriebnahme haben, steht euch euer Wago Support immer gerne zur Verfügung.


----------

